# building my own snow push, advice?



## buckwheat_la

excuse me that i have two threads on this going on, but i realized i should start a new one for my other questions. So i am building a snow push for my 910 cat wheel loader, i think i am going 11 or 12 feet, now i need to decide if i am going to go with 1/4 sheet metal and 2x2 box or if i am going to go with 3x8 sheet metal, and weither i am going to make it attach to the bucket or make a quick attach for the loader and then quick attach the bucket and the snow push seperately. anyone else ever done this before, i have done many box blades/snow pushes on smaller tractors but never on a wheel loader, all advice is apprecitated, and if anyone has questions for me please ask.


----------



## Peterbilt

Look at a snowdogg pusher. By the time you get done building yours, the snow dog would have been cheaper.

J.


----------



## JD Dave

Peterbilt;824490 said:


> Look at a snowdogg pusher. By the time you get done building yours, the snow dog would have been cheaper.
> 
> J.


I agree or a used one. We have made a few pushers and we have found it's cheaper to buy them,


----------



## xtreem3d

if you do build your own , it'd be great to follow along with some pics


----------



## cold_and_tired

Peterbilt;824490 said:


> Look at a snowdogg pusher. By the time you get done building yours, the snow dog would have been cheaper.
> 
> J.


Thats the advice I would give. I had plans to build mine this year and found the Scoop Dogg to be within $200 of what it would have cost me to do it myself. Plus, it comes with a warranty.


----------



## buckwheat_la

well, as of right now, i am looking at about, $300 dollars in metal so far (got a great deal on 1/4inch sheet metal, and using 2x2 by 1/4 wall for bracing, about every two feet. To get all the material cut and the the groves for the side skids i am looking at a additional $320 dollars, and if i decide to get a second snow push they well not charge me for the extra time, so right now, with two pushes, decided to make one for my skidsteer too. my total costs are 
materials $540
machining/custom metal fabrication $320
+time/cost for me to weld it

so i am looking at approximately $1000 for two pushes, 1- 12ft blade for my loader, 1- 8ft for my skidsteer

so all i need is a cutting edge for both boxes, and.......need to design a trip system. so anyone with advice on the trip system please post, would love to hear ideas, and i promise pics soon (i should have metal by the end of the week)


----------



## buckwheat_la

for everyone waiting in anticipation, i have pics coming up on monday/tuesday, i am looking for opinions, so please let me know as i go along with this project


----------



## Mike S

We have made a couple, they turned out good. They where for skid steers but it was cheap! My fav is the one we built the night before a snow. It was a 10 foot high way truck blade. All the material was rusty and free. Its still around and is on its 3rd season.


----------



## randym99

Hey,I know it would not suit all conditions but a quick easy way to install a bottom would be to get a old tractor or loader tire and cut out a section to use as a blade.Most don't have much steel used in the sidewalls,just lots of plies.It might be a slick way to get started useing the pusher and you could always add something differant (steel or poly blade later) when you see a set up you like.They use a halfed tire attached to a steel frame to scrap barn floors down in some places( so they are toughJust a thought.


----------



## xtreem3d

buckwheat_la;826729 said:


> well, as of right now, i am looking at about, $300 dollars in metal so far (got a great deal on 1/4inch sheet metal, and using 2x2 by 1/4 wall for bracing, about every two feet. To get all the material cut and the the groves for the side skids i am looking at a additional $320 dollars, and if i decide to get a second snow push they well not charge me for the extra time, so right now, with two pushes, decided to make one for my skidsteer too. my total costs are
> materials $540
> machining/custom metal fabrication $320
> +time/cost for me to weld it
> 
> so i am looking at approximately $1000 for two pushes, 1- 12ft blade for my loader, 1- 8ft for my skidsteer
> 
> so all i need is a cutting edge for both boxes, and.......need to design a trip system. so anyone with advice on the trip system please post, would love to hear ideas, and i promise pics soon (i should have metal by the end of the week)


i am going to convert a 10 foot rubber edge pusher to a trip edge but probably after this year. i think rather than re-inventing the wheel i might get 10 foot BOSS trip edge parts and assemble the trip edge that way. i think JD Dave may have built a trip edge pusher, probably bigger than 10 foot so he might be able to say better, but i was thinking i might also cut the 10 foot trip edge in half so that in the event you hit something the whole 10 foot edge isn't tripping...seems brutal to have an edge longer than 10 feet in one single piece that trips,...also someone recently posted pics of a nice looking yellow pusher that was homemade (can't remember the forum or who did it) but if you find it, it looks like he made the cutting edge perpendicular to the surface, in other words i don't think it had any angle of attack.maybe it won't matter but i think it will, otherwise plow mfgrs would simplify their methods and build basically box blades. not to take anything away from whoever built it by any means,
steve
steve


----------



## dodge2500

I built a 10' pusher out of a John Deere snow blade for a backhoe. I made it quick attach to my John Deere Tractor loader and installed a rubber edge that I ordered from plow rubber. The side plates are 3' by 3' and are 1/4" the skid shoes are made of snow plow cutting edges and the braces for the side plates out of used 3" by 3" 1/4" angle iron. The whole thing cost me about $750.00 after including the purchase of the plow.


----------



## buckwheat_la

a lot of great ideas, i think i have decided to make it not trip for now (although the design should allow for it to be added at a latter time), also i had one of the metal fab companies here in town, bend the metal along the back for me, so i have a great angle on this thing, should be getting the material tomorrow, really excited, shoud be awesome, i am hoping when everthing is said and done it well look professional, decided on the 10ft blade for my loader, based on being able to move easier on roadways, 12ft seems a little wide to be taking down the road from job to job. should have pics of the material tomorrow, i am wanting to see how fast i can build these, so i well try to do updates.


----------



## Jay brown

here is one i had made out of a dot plow...double thick cutting edges and trip edge.... it has 11/2" rubber at the bottom by the shoes...just didn't have it on at the time...


----------



## Jay brown

Attached Images
here is the other side

didn't copy hee is the link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76464


----------



## xtreem3d

i see the trip edge is cut in half...did it come from DOT that way? btw..nice job!
steve


----------



## augerandblade

You can build em cheaper than buying . Built a 12 foot wide 4 foot h igh pusher for the front of a big ol Case 1070 tractor plowing a 5 acre mall site. Installed will 2 inch pins in order for it to tilt forward but the 3 foot sides keep it sitting right and when your pushing a 1/2 a dump truck worth of snow it aint gonna move to much forward.


----------



## Jay brown

xtreem3d;833966 said:


> i see the trip edge is cut in half...did it come from DOT that way? btw..nice job!
> steve


yep, they came like that.......we use 4' and 5' cutting edges on our plows too...


----------



## buckwheat_la

got all the metal in for my snow pushes today, going to tack weld them tomorrow and take pics, always happy to hear advice or comments.


----------



## hyperpack

I have a 910 with a homemade pusher it works well mounted in front of the bucket.
I sent you a PM.
Hyperpack


----------



## buckwheat_la

does anyone want to talk design on my snow push, i have a idea for a metal trip, and i want to run it by someone


----------



## JD Dave

buckwheat_la;847291 said:


> does anyone want to talk design on my snow push, i have a idea for a metal trip, and i want to run it by someone


We basically copied Horst when we made ours. We used We used 1"id x 3/16 pipe that we welded alternately between the blade and edge for the hinge. Here's a pic of the Horst trip, look around there site and you will find better ones. http://horstwelding.com/snow_items.php?id=93


----------



## buckwheat_la

have some pics of the 8ft blade almost completed, needs some welds completed, the side skids (which well also control the height of the blade)


----------



## Pushin_On

Looks like some real nice work buckwheat.


----------



## buckwheat_la

started on the 10ft pusher tonight,






















a couple of pics for anyone who cares


----------



## randym99

Looking good.Anyone who has never struck an arc wouldn't believe the work (and time)that goes into making things like this.Thanks for sharing the pics.Video when its done??


----------



## cold_and_tired

The eight footer looks like it needs a backdrag edge. They look great. Any idea on what they weigh?


----------



## buckwheat_la

we are going to put back drags on both pushes, right now we have been focused on trying to figure out a trip system for the blade, think we got it figured out today, going to try it on the 8 ft, see what happens. i figure the weight on the 8 ft is something around 500lbs right now, and the 10ft is 600lbs, but we have a bunch of bracing and the height/foot on the wings yet to add, i am aiming for 800-900lbs on the 8ft, and 900-1000lbs on the 10ft


----------



## brookside prop.

Any updates?


----------



## JLsDmax

any more pics? updates?


----------



## shooterm

Very nice thread. I can find skidloader straight blades very cheap. I've seen detachable wing but has anyone seen a design for wings/box ends that can fold mechanically behind the blade?


----------

